

Perfect 10? Never Mind That. Ask Her for Her Credit Score. - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/26/business/even-cupid-wants-to-know-your-credit-score.html

======
venomsnake
It was absurd when used to judge potential employees but using it in personal
life reads like satire.

Also the formulas for the credit scorer are proprietary black magic - so use a
metric that selected few know exactly how it works and tells nothing about a
person to take decisions.

